# Thinking Of Dusting Of The Bike Spanners



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys,

There are quite a few cyclists out there â€" I know because Iâ€™ve read most of your posts.

Me and SWMBO are thinking â€" and I empathize thinking â€" of getting back into cycling (easy leisure type) when, and if, the weather gets warmer. We had a go at it a few years ago, but it never really took off.

Well, I have 3 bikes in various states of disrepair and should be able to get one â€˜goodâ€™ one out of them. Since the garage floor is hard and cold, and my knees are not as subtle as they used to be Iâ€™m looking for a bike stand so I can work on the bikes.

To my question, â€˜Can anyone recommend a good, but inexpensive bike stand?â€™ Iâ€™ll look on the Bay for one, but if you can recommend a source the better.

Or should I just stick with the Workmate

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a Draper stand, you'll find them on Ebay for about Â£20. It is cheap, not a thing of beauty and very basic but does what I need, that is, it keep the bikes stable and off the floor whilst I clean them and adjust the gears.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I have a Draper stand, you'll find them on Ebay for about Â£20. It is cheap, not a thing of beauty and very basic but does what I need, that is, it keep the bikes stable and off the floor whilst I clean them and adjust the gears.


Mark

Thanks for pointing that one out - had a look on 'bay, quite a few of them!!. Would have like something that raised it a bit higher (so I could sit at it), but at that price don't think I could be robbed.

Cheers

George

George


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=174&t=1034422&mid=0&nmt=Bike+work+stand+at+Lidl

I got one from Lidl for Â£29 and saw it on the net for Â£129. It is fantastic quality.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Haggis said:


> http://www.pistonhea...k+stand+at+Lidl
> 
> I got one from Lidl for Â£29 and saw it on the net for Â£129. It is fantastic quality.


Now that's a bargain Haggis. Bet they don't come up very often :no:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Had a look at your link their for bikestand.

That is a proper bit of kit.

Very nice indeed.

Right height and all so you don't be breaking up knee's.

Personaly im getting to old to be kneling on concrete floors and would defo considr something like that for repairing my bicycles.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.pistonhea...k+stand+at+Lidl
> ...


Keep looking at Lidl and Aldi, seems to be every few months, there cycling gear is very good, LED light sets work and look great. As cycle heart rate speed computers.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

You got me thinking of getting out myself so I pulled my bike out of the shed ....... now to get out and ride it again










Well maybe next week when its warmer


----------



## thorbe (Jan 16, 2012)

if you can weld, you can make it yourself. And if you make it yourself, you can make it at the heigt you want.

cons:

expensive

doesnt look that good like the one's sold in the shop


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dusty said:


> You got me thinking of getting out myself so I pulled my bike out of the shed ....... now to get out and ride it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, I just picked up another bike the other day in anticipation of lighter mornings and nights but if it keeps snowing it might be the only way to get to work tomorrow morning  I don't mind the cold it's the road along to work which is a bit dangerous in the dark.. The lad I bought it from is giving me all the bits to finish off the disc brake conversion as well.










Regarding the stand maybe try a couple of local fabricators ??? a bit of inch square box section and a clamp shouldn't be to expensive to get knocked together.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Did have a think about making one myself. Iâ€™m not much of a welder, but can join two pieces of metal together. I cut my welding teeth on the 710â€™s first car a M reg (M at the end of the reg). She loved that motor - called it Bert. I called it Lazarus - raised it from the dead every year to pass the MoT - new floor, sills, sub frame etc etc - happy days.

However, I digress. If I came in with a welder theyâ€™ll be an explosion. She is just getting over the Christmas shock. Went up home to see the family and the brother says

'George - do you want an air compressorâ€™.

'Yes' I say.

'Got a load of air tools to go with it' he says.

'Great' I say.

'While youâ€™re here' he adds 'I got this 5.1 sound sytem, it's just taking up space here'.

'Load it' up I say

.

Well considering we were travelling in a Alfa 147 we just managed to get intothe car for the 180 mile trip down the M1. Itâ€™s all been standing in the garage since we got back - and I donâ€™t know when Iâ€™ll get around to doing something with it. So instead of taking up space at the brotherâ€™s plce its now taking space at ours . Canâ€™t seem to say NO to toys

No pizes for guessing where the 3 bikes came from :yes:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought this my be of interest to some

http://www.lidl.co.u...index_32414.htm from this Thursday

Comments if any

'He who waits Rodney, he who waits'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

That's a very good price!!! Might invest in one!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I just drilled two small holes in one of my garage roof joists and use nylon rope to hang the bike.

One loop goes under the sadle, the other ties around the handle bar stem. By playing with the length of the rope I can adjust the bike to what ever height I like, simples.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not that I'm biased againzt bikes and cycling, but why would you want to?

After all - -

"Dancing is the vertical expression of horizontal desire" :yes:

when else could you get away with clutching a gorgeous woman close and gazing into her eyes in public - - - :notworthy:

:weed: ldman: :yahoo:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Dazzer said:


> I just drilled two small holes in one of my garage roof joists and use nylon rope to hang the bike.
> 
> One loop goes under the sadle, the other ties around the handle bar stem. By playing with the length of the rope I can adjust the bike to what ever height I like, simples.


If you put another tie from the bottom of the bike to the floor (Ring bolt or hinged and recessed D handle) it stops the bike flapping around whilst you work on it.

Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> Not that I'm biased againzt bikes and cycling, but why would you want to?


Mel, I've just ridden Bilbao to Seville, the thing is you get to see things that you would not in a car or on a motorbike (the latter I've done many euro tours on). For example, a wild cat in Extramaduraand having a golden eagle come down from high, buzz you and then glide just in front of your front wheel whilst deciding whether or not to attack you in Montfrague national park. You notice the landscape and temperatures changing gradually, you "feel" things. You also get to meet many more people than in a car or on a m/bike, I enjoy that very much. I also enjoy being able to get right into a City centre and zip about where I like, a lot easier than walking and no looking for car parking or paying charges. No tax or insurance to worry about, bike get's stolen, so what, pick up another. It's a carefree, inexpensive activity and very healthy indeed, I am in better shape at 50 than I was at 25. Next stop, Brescia!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You're quite right Mark, as always, just as long as you're not there in October when I'm whistling along in my FIAT convertible hire car between Torry and the Mar Menor :lol:

I don't *REALLY* mind the responsible guys *too* much, it's the numpties who decide they don't need to obey traffic lights, one way streets and

"I wont bovver takling my foot out of the stirrup, I'll just lean against this guys motor until the traffic moves again"

:weed:

And Dancing is carefree, inexpnsive and (shhhhh!) sexy as well, me and yer Ma at the afternoon Tea Dance will vouch for that!


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Excellent link to Lidl. Will definitely pick one up. Thanks for that.


----------

